# A new symbol on the cluster?



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Just strap you HOV Lane Dummy Passenger in there to test.


LOL

Maybe I can convince my wife to sit in the back tomorrow. I have a feeling I am going to be the one back there.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> LOL
> 
> Maybe I can convince my wife to sit in the back tomorrow. I have a feeling I am going to be the one back there.
> 
> JEG23


...and if you are really lucky, you will both end up in the backseat. :bigpimp:


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

There might be a different sensor that I need to activate....


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> There might be a different sensor that I need to activate....


I hear you. I was absolutely shocked to learn that my BMW and its fine Dakota leather was not an aphrodisiac for my wife.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

JEG23 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I am still holding celebrating until we know for sure that it actually responds to the presence of rear seat passengers.
> 
> ...


I do NOT have an extended display and I have this icon. I do have kids and when anyone take their seatbelt off while driving, it lights up with an audible warning.


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

marcosg said:


> I do NOT have an extended display and I have this icon. I do have kids and when anyone take their seatbelt off while driving, it lights up with an audible warning.


Thanks marcosg.

Shawnsheridan, what kind of display you have?

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> Thanks marcosg.
> 
> Shawnsheridan, what kind of display you have?
> 
> JEG23


No HUD / Extended Black Panel. Just the regular display. I will have to check the icon out myself tomorrow.


----------



## marcosg (Oct 7, 2007)

Attached is a picture of my display with the seatbelt symbol. I have HUD with Professional Nav.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

Updated:

Finally, I found someone to be my passenger in the rear seat and did the test. Unfortunately, no go! The reminder never change even though the rear passenger fastened the seat belt or unfastened after fastened. The indicator remain the same status. My guess is maybe we didn't activate the sensor at the rear seat or there is NO sensor at all?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> Updated:
> 
> Finally, I found someone to be my passenger in the rear seat and did the test. Unfortunately, no go! The reminder never change even though the rear passenger fastened the seat belt or unfastened after fastened. The indicator remain the same status. My guess is maybe we didn't activate the sensor at the rear seat or there is NO sensor at all?


Well that sucks!


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Well that sucks!


I does indeed suck. I have looked everywhere to see if I can find a sensor that can be activated. I have a feeling that US spec cars do not have backseat seat belt sensors.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JEG23 said:


> I does indeed suck. I have looked everywhere to see if I can find a sensor that can be activated. I have a feeling that US spec cars do not have backseat seat belt sensors.
> 
> JEG23


Hard to believe if that is the case. My kids are back there all the time, but they wear their belts, so I have never noticed. Tomorrow on the way to school, I will have them disconnect and see if I get any kind of warning.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

Having pulled my rear seats out multiple times I can tell you that my US spec 528 doesn't have rear seat or seatbelt sensors. There's no extra wires running into the seatbelt lock buckles or any wires that get disconnected to pull out the rear seat bottom. If you look on realoem, EU countries have a "For vehicles with Extra package, EU-specific," package associated with their rear restraint systems so unless the US sensors are super-duper bluetooth or have some other style of communicating with the car, my guess is the rear seat belt notification option is a hardware as well as coding issue.

On an associated note. It's really easy to remove the rear seat if you have the non-split rear seats. Just grab it on each front corner (bottom pad) and pull up. It's just held in with a compression clip. The rear seat back uses tabs on the upper rear portion and two torx bolts at the bottom of the seat back. Fun weekend project to learn more about your car. If you have the split rear seats it's a little more complicated, but not much more. 

Sean


----------



## JEG23 (Jun 4, 2011)

ImSW1 said:


> Having pulled my rear seats out multiple times I can tell you that my US spec 528 doesn't have rear seat or seatbelt sensors. There's no extra wires running into the seatbelt lock buckles or any wires that get disconnected to pull out the rear seat bottom. If you look on realoem, EU countries have a "For vehicles with Extra package, EU-specific," package associated with their rear restraint systems so unless the US sensors are super-duper bluetooth or have some other style of communicating with the car, my guess is the rear seat belt notification option is a hardware as well as coding issue.
> 
> On an associated note. It's really easy to remove the rear seat if you have the non-split rear seats. Just grab it on each front corner (bottom pad) and pull up. It's just held in with a compression clip. The rear seat back uses tabs on the upper rear portion and two torx bolts at the bottom of the seat back. Fun weekend project to learn more about your car. If you have the split rear seats it's a little more complicated, but not much more.
> 
> Sean


@Sean,

Thanks for that information. I have been pulling my hair for days searching the missing code. I should have just checked my seats before.

JEG23


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

shawnsheridan said:


> Hard to believe if that is the case. My kids are back there all the time, but they wear their belts, so I have never noticed. Tomorrow on the way to school, I will have them disconnect and see if I get any kind of warning.


Yep, no rear sensors, or if they are actually there, they are not enabled.

The coding of GURT_FOND_STATUS being in KOMBI obviously is the icon only. I would think that if the actual sensors are there and can be enabled, the coding would be in ACSM.

Maybe these (Seatbelt Contact - Rear Left, Right, & Middle):

Gurtkontakt_Hinten_Links = nicht_aktiv
Gurtkontakt_Hinten_Rechts = nicht_aktiv
Gurtkontakt_Hinten_Mitte = nicht_aktiv

My front Driver and Passenger ones are enabled:

Gurtkontakt_Fahrer = aktiv
Gurtkontakt_Beifahrer = aktiv

Or Possibly these:

FGS_Sensor_Links = nicht_aktiv
FGS_Sensor_Rechts = nicht_aktiv
FGS_Sensor_Mitte = nicht_aktiv

Can someone with functional Rear Seat Belt Status working check these 6 settings and tell me if they are aktiv?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImSW1 said:


> ...If you look on realoem, EU countries have a "For vehicles with Extra package, EU-specific," package associated with their rear restraint systems so unless the US sensors are super-duper bluetooth or have some other style of communicating with the car, my guess is the rear seat belt notification option is a hardware as well as coding issue.
> ...
> Sean


I guess that is "S230A	Extra package, EU-specific", which I have been wondering what the hell this was.


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> I guess that is "S230A	Extra package, EU-specific", which I have been wondering what the hell this was.


Shawn,

It looks like that's definitely the pacakge, since it shows "Extra package, EU-specific S230A=Yes" on realoem. It looks like these are the part numbers we'd need to get the rear restraint package up and running on a US spec car. The only other issue is; I don't remember there being any unused connectors under the rear seats of my car. I can get the buckles from some friends in Germany but I think we're chasing a rabbit down a rabbit hole on this one.

LOWER BELT REAR LEFT - 72117243273 
LOWER BELT REAR RIGHT - 72117243274 
LOWER BELT REAR CENTER - 72117243275

None of these part numbers are in the US parts catalog.

Sean


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yep, no rear sensors, or if they are actually there, they are not enabled.
> 
> The coding of GURT_FOND_STATUS being in KOMBI obviously is the icon only. I would think that if the actual sensors are there and can be enabled, the coding would be in ACSM.
> 
> ...


Really Shawn,

When you're writing the code the next 5 series could you make all these values "aktiv"? I'm going to start calling you the "Engineer" :yikes: 

Sean


----------



## ImSW1 (May 5, 2012)

JEG23 said:


> @Sean,
> 
> Thanks for that information. I have been pulling my hair for days searching the missing code. I should have just checked my seats before.
> 
> JEG23


JEG23,

No problems. That's the great thing about this forum. I'm amazed about how far coding of the F-series has come in such a short time. A true community effort, albiet driven by ShawnSheridan, DreamCar, svache and a some other keyplayers.

Sean


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ImSW1 said:


> Really Shawn,
> 
> When you're writing the code the next 5 series could you make all these values "aktiv"? I'm going to start calling you the "Engineer" :yikes:
> 
> Sean


aktiv is good!


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

i've just take a look at my f30 and i don't think there's a sensor under the seats

the 3 red passengers in bc appears after engine start with and without passengers in fond

only if the belt is stucked the green symbol appears

and its now bounded on the correct side. i can pull the left belt in the right hole - Result: the right symbol will be green


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> i've just take a look at my f30 and i don't think there's a sensor under the seats
> 
> the 3 red passengers in bc appears after engine start with and without passengers in fond
> 
> ...


That is why I want to know these Seatbelt Contact settings:

Gurtkontakt_Hinten_Links = nicht_aktiv
Gurtkontakt_Hinten_Rechts = nicht_aktiv
Gurtkontakt_Hinten_Mitte = nicht_aktiv

Are your's all set to aktiv?


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

jap

mine are all aktiv


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

AutobahnCowboy said:


> jap
> 
> mine are all aktiv


I was sure they would be, but thanks for confirming it.

So, if the U.S. cars actually have the Seatbelt Contact sensors, then these three codes should enable them to work with the KOMBI icon.


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> I was sure they would be, but thanks for confirming it.
> 
> So, if the U.S. cars actually have the Seatbelt Contact sensors, then these three codes should enable them to work with the KOMBI icon.


I tried,

I make all three codes to aktiv then nothing happened at all. So, NO SENSOR!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> I tried,
> 
> I make all three codes to aktiv then nothing happened at all. So, NO SENSOR!


Game over. :bawling:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> I tried,
> 
> I make all three codes to aktiv then nothing happened at all. So, NO SENSOR!


Wait. Did you test these 3 too?

FGS_Sensor_Links = nicht_aktiv
FGS_Sensor_Rechts = nicht_aktiv
FGS_Sensor_Mitte = nicht_aktiv

Maybe these too (but there is not one for the middle?):

SBR_Sensor_Hinten_Links
SBR_Sensor_Hinten_Rechts


----------



## fhinfo (Dec 7, 2011)

shawnsheridan said:


> Wait. Did you test these 3 too?
> 
> FGS_Sensor_Links = nicht_aktiv
> FGS_Sensor_Rechts = nicht_aktiv
> ...


Well, I have turned these three FGS_Sensor to aktiv but still nothing happened. I will try to turn SBR_Sensor to aktiv and try later. I have a question, if I turn off the seatbelt reminder at the front, does it cause the rear seat reminder disable as well?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fhinfo said:


> Well, I have turned these three FGS_Sensor to aktiv but still nothing happened. I will try to turn SBR_Sensor to aktiv and try later. I have a question, if I turn off the seatbelt reminder at the front, does it cause the rear seat reminder disable as well?


I thought about that too, but I don't think so. The existing coding for disabling the Seatbelt warnings are specific to the Driver, Fahrer (FA) or the Passenger, Beifahrer (BF), which should have no affect on the Rear Left, Middle, and Right ones.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

hello

what did you code in the Kombi?

did you set "3_sitze / Werte=02" ?

because in the description it showa different values:

*00b* = kein FondGurtStatus
*01b* = 2-sitzer Ruecksitzbank
*10b* = 3-sitzer Ruecksitzbank

may be the Werte-Vaue should be set to 10b instead of 02 ?
Or am i mixing up things now?

@AutbahnCowboy
what values do you have in the KOMBI?


----------



## AutobahnCowboy (Sep 11, 2012)

i got 02 too

but if you try to change it to "10b" or "01b" it will be saved with "010b" and "001b"
it adds automaticly a zero in front of the entered value

i think 02 is correct so far


----------

